# < 50$ cases that can fit the largest GPUs



## JRMBelgium (Nov 16, 2008)

Some people really don't care all that much about the case design. If you keep your case underneath your desk or on another location that is not visible, there really is no need for a cool flashy case now is there.

Others don't care about the case temperature. Maybe because the room where the computer is located never goes above 21°C or maybe because they don't overclock or even underclock.

Basicly, there are a lottle people who don't care at all about the computercase and only about the hardware within. In this case, there is no need to spend 75$, 100$, 150$ or more for a computercase.

I have a different reason. When I sell my computer I want to make sure that the person who buys the computer from me is able to upgrade the CPU and the GPU without having to wurry about the PSU, motherboard or case-dimensions.

So I want to make a list of all computer-cases that cost 50$ or less and that are big enough to fit the biggest GPUs. This way I and many others don't have to go browsing forums, searching for reviews, etc... if we want to buy a cheap case that is big enough for powerfull hardware.

So please, comment in this topic, PM me or send me an email if you own a cheap case or know about a cheap case that can fit a 4850X2 or any other GPU-monster. Pictures are required because it's the only way to keep the list trustworthy.

With little to no effort we can have a nice list in no time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*THE LIST*

*Antec Three Hundred*







*Asus TA-861*






*Asus TA-863*






*CoolerMaster Centurion 5*






*Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy*






*Sharkoon Rebel9 Value*






*Thermaltake Mambo VC2000BNS*






Thanks up front for all the submissions!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

My Antec 300 can be had for 50$ and fits my HD 4850. I had a 8800GTX in there for a bit as well and that fat as well.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2008)

get a server case off craigslist


----------



## JRMBelgium (Nov 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My Antec 300 can be had for 50$ and fits my HD 4850. I had a 8800GTX in there for a bit as well and that fat as well.



Well, since the Antec 300 is just a smaller version of the 900 and since the 8800GTX is 10.5 inches long, just like the GTX280, I know that this case is good for the list. Added!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

4870x2
3870x2
8800gtx
8800ultra
9800gtx
gtx260
gtx280
9800gx2
2900xt
2900pro

all are ~10.5" long. 

4850x2 is a tad longer. about 11"


----------



## JRMBelgium (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 4870x2
> 3870x2
> 8800gtx
> 8800ultra
> ...



Thx for the info, updated topic.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 16, 2008)

also another criterion, 120 mm toweer heatsinks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> also another criterion, 120 mm toweer heatsinks.



My Antec 300 does that as well  got a xigmatek S1283 in there. I can fit a 120mm on it but I can run it with out a fan fine.


----------



## zithe (Nov 16, 2008)

NZXT Alpha can fit an 8800gtx with room to spare. 

Sorry. That's $59.99. XD


----------



## Maiwald (Nov 16, 2008)

*why bother?*

before i bought my case for my computer, i was running it on my table. if u dont care what it looks like. just use an old cardboard box. get as big as u need, cut some holes for airflow and ur set... why spend 50 bucks when u could get the same performance from 2 bucks?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Nov 16, 2008)

Maiwald said:


> before i bought my case for my computer, i was running it on my table. if u dont care what it looks like. just use an old cardboard box. get as big as u need, cut some holes for airflow and ur set... why spend 50 bucks when u could get the same performance from 2 bucks?



A cardbord box is also a perfect sunscreen or a chair but you don't see people brining it to the beach to block the sun or to sit on do ya? 

Thx for all submissions so far, keep'm coming.


----------



## graffian (Nov 23, 2008)

I pulled several DEC prioris servers out of a skip in 2000, nice cases.
I don't have any space problems and have 8 hot swap scsi disks, not that I use them 
anymore, now big disks are so cheap and fast. If your worried about space a printer sits on the top perfectly[a laser jet out of a skip aswell;-)]
slight mod to the back plate needed to fit an atx board, this had 4 pentium pro's originally.
also needed a plate to bolt the psu to, the stock psu[there were two of the things] were about 8 times the size of an atx psu. 
Someone who saw this and wanted one ran a wanted ad and got loads of calls asking him to come and take away dead servers.


----------

